# netgear router probs



## united-timmy (17. November 2005)

hi
iwie will mein netgear router keine ports freigeben, die das steuern des pcs von aussen zulassen, ausserdem kannich keine server von meinem rechner laufen lassen,
ich versuche die ganze zeit mein emule iface nutzbar zumachen, sowie einen winamp stream zu installlieren.
es geht alles nur kann ich nicht von aussen auf den rechner zugreifen. iwie blockier der router alle ports.wie kann ich die ports freigeben damit ich auch mein winamp stream laufen lassen kann und emule auch von aussen steuern kann


----------



## ava99 (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

habe den gleichen Router, wenn das neuste Release von Netgear hast , sprich installiert, dann hält das nur solange, wie der Router nach dieser Einstellung online ist.
Nach der nächsten automatischen Auswahl vom Netz teht es zwar noch drin, aber die Einstellungen sind nicht mehr akitv.

Ansonsten beschreib doch mal bitte wie, mit dem Router die Ports frei gibst..


Grüße
ava99


----------



## Sinac (17. November 2005)

Das musst du per Port-Forwarding machen, also die Ports die du brauchst auf dem Router an den Server weiterleiten. Vielleicht heißt die Funktion bei dem Router auch Virual Server oder sowas.


----------



## united-timmy (17. November 2005)

ich konnte da überhaupt keine msg herausziehen, welche für mich von nutzen sein könnte.
ich hab nochnie ports freigegeben. hab auch kp wie


----------



## ava99 (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

Webconfig vom Routerr aufrufen: mit webbrowser Ip eingeben.
z.B: http://192.168.0.1
Da steht auf der linken Seite  unter "Advanced", Portforwarding/PortTriggering , dadrauf gehen .
PortForwarding sollte aktiviert sein. 
Dann unten den gewünschten Service aus wählen und die IP-Adresse des PC eingeben. 

Achja zu den Ports, diese Ports legst du meistens in den Programmen fest. Daher weißt du auch welche freizugeben sind. Ausser es standardisierte Ports wie z.B. FTP,HTTP, VPN....

Grüße
Ava99


----------



## Sinac (17. November 2005)

Dann schau bitte in die Anleitung von deinem Router, da steht irgendwo wie du Port-Forwarding einrichtest.

Übrigens gibt es kein Wort das "iwie" heißt, ließ dair dazu mal folgendes durch:
http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

Danke


----------



## united-timmy (17. November 2005)

ich danke euch fürdie antworten. nur ich kann irgendwie das portforwarding menü nicht finden. mussich da irgendwelche neue software für mein router installieren oder wie?


----------



## ava99 (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

Im Router gibt es die Möglichkeit diesen upgraden.Unter Maintenance->Router Upgrade Und dort auf check klicken, so sollte es gehen.

Wenn nicht geh auf Netgear Seite und lade dir eine unterstützte Version herunter und lade sie dann hoch.

Grüße
Ava99


----------



## Sinac (17. November 2005)

Aber der Router sollte das definitiv auch ohne Firmware Upgrade können, oder?


----------



## united-timmy (18. November 2005)

jo sollte er, ich weiss nur nicht wie. ich hatte jetzt 12stunden kein inet aufgrund eines falschen firmware updates.
ich hab auch die ganze zeit gesucht, aber nix gefunden was mir weiter hilft.
kann mir bitte wer weiterhelfen.
router: dg834b
Firmwareversion:	V2.10.22
ich muss die ports 8000 und 4711 freigeben, weiss aber nicht wie. kann mir da irgendwer helfen?


----------



## lillakuh (19. November 2005)

ausgehend von ner einheitlichen adressierung von netgear (hab n anderes modell) is des: "http://192.168.0.1/pforward.htm" der link. wennsd ihm ne andere ip gegeben hast, musst den teil halt korrigiern.


----------



## united-timmy (20. November 2005)

hab selbe ip aber wennich die addresse aufrufe dann is da nur weisser hintergrund, ohne fehlermeldung ohne alles


----------



## ava99 (20. November 2005)

@lillakuh:
http://192.168.0.1/pforward.htm gibt es nicht bei jedem Netgear Router   

Unter google gibt es ein Handbuch für jeden Netgear Router unter:

Netgear.de 
Auf eine Unterseite gibt es das Manual Online unter:
Manual  


Dann auf Seite  70(Port Forwarding)  

Grüße
ava99


----------

